# Sad Day for Racing in Toledo @ Woodville Mall



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry guys but I attended the court hearing today on the fate of the mall and as of Friday night the Mall is closed and we are shut down.   

I'm currently looking at other sites to move the track and will let you know as soon as possible about where we're going to end up. Thanks for all of your thoughts and concerns for us at this time. We appreciate the racing family that has kept us going for the past 4+ years.

Pat Falgout
Hobby Stop West Raceway


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Make sure to post when you have your new spot. Sure a bunch of us Cleveland area racers would come up and help you break it in.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sorry Pat. I hope you can find a new location!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

sorry to hear that, I allways did enjoy coming up there and racing


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks guys! It looks like we have some great local realty help here in Northwood. I'm hopeful to sign a lease on a location on Monday where we will be able to put the track and the store together in one location. It's got support poles where the track would be but we could be up and running again in just weeks and not months. Plus it's just down the road from where we're at now! Everyone keep your fingers crossed!

Pat Falgout
Hobby Stop West Raceway


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

That's great news! Let us know if you need help installing the new track.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

The HobbyStopWest crew have been packing everything in boxes since Saturday........lots of boxes, getting prepaired for the move to the new location. Pat could get the keys, he said, on Tuesday. Like Pat said.....keep your fingers crossed. Looks like the new location will be 3 miles east of current location, 13,000+ square feet. Enough room for the track and hobbystore under the same roof. The track and exterior boards are also ready for the move. The support from the Toledo guys has been awesome in helping Pat get prepaired with this large move. :thumbsup:
Pat really wants to have a nice "heated" race facility that everyone will enjoy coming to. And we're all anxious to help make this happen for him. We'll keep everyone posted on this thread as to how everything unfolds.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I am feeling a road trip in my future!!!!!!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*new track*

ok from what i was told it is on Pat has found a new place and its just a matter of time befor its up and running


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

:wave: Everyone! It's official that we are moving to the Great Eastern Shopping Center on Woodville Road across from Meijer. I don't have the keys yet but a lease was signed today. I'll try to keep everyone informed as to when we can get into the store. Get ready to "Get R Done" *Pat*


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Hobby stop raceway*

*oh yea we have heat !!!! Yep i said it we have heat --- and not to mention ac for the summer *


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey guys/gals!! Hope you had a wonderful holiday! 

We're meeting at the mall at 10am to start the move today. See you there! :wave:

Pat


----------

